# [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

*[EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

*Bereits vor einigen Tagen habe ich das EPower-Board ausführlich getestet:* *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...e-evga-epower-board-untouchables-im-test.html*

Im Vergleich zur getesteten 8800GT verfügt die 8500GT nur über eine einphasige Spannungsversorgung. Vorab habe ich die 8500 GT mit einer normalen Voltmod ausgestattet und mit DICE getestet. Im 3DMark2003 habe ich schnell das Limit erreicht durch die stark schwankende Spannung bei etwa 1,8 vGPU. 
*Das Ergebnis mit Standardspannungsversorgung: 1026 MHz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anschließend habe ich mein zweites EPower-Board auf die 8500GT gelötet und die Übertaktbarkeit verglichen. *Bei 1,81 vGPU konnte ich 1107 MHz* benchstable erreichen - 81 MHz mehr als mit Stock VRM. Dies Entspricht einer Übertaktung von 141%.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Anleitung des Mods:
*Der Ablauf entspricht dem der 8800GT und werde ich hier nicht erneut genau erklären. Bei Fragen helfe ich aber gerne weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bilder des fertigen Mods:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg der8auer


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

woh .....das ist natürlich mal eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Da kommt man doch fast ins grübeln auch so ein Teil zu ordern


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Für 3 Runs haben ~2kg DICE noch gereicht:

[hwbot=2258342]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2258346]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2258344]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Joar, sauba 
Waren aber keine Tweaks und kein abgepassten OS verwendet worden oder?


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Ne  Habe auch nicht auf den Treiber geachtet. Sollte ich wohl noch mal machen


----------



## Sularko (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Nicht schlecht. 141% ist doch mal ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Nice^^ Und das ist auch mal ne Variante, nen Pot zu befestigen


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nice^^ Und das ist auch mal ne Variante, nen Pot zu befestigen


 
Weiste noch wir beide mit Schraubzwinge?


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Haha, ja Schraubzwinge hab ich auchschon durch 

Saubere Arbeit Roman  
Du beweist auch vorausschauendes Denken wenn man sich die beiden exakt passenden Kondis in der Mitte der Backplate anguckt


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Na, das sind ja fast schon 10% Zuwachs im Vergleich zum "normalen" Voltmod...

bin weiterhin auf Ergebnisse mit LN2 gespannt...


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Werde die Karte nicht mit LN2 benchen. Sie hat einen Cold-Boot-Bug bei -35°C was auf Dauer ziemlich nervig ist


----------



## Skillar (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Kann ungefähr gesagt werden, wie hoch der reine Leistungsgewinn bei aktuellen Spielen wie BF3 o.Ä. ist?
Aber Respekt, einiges an Arbeit und ein verdammt sauberes Ergebnis!


----------



## ASD_588 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

um wie viel W steigt der strom verbrauch?

könte man das auch mit einer 8800GT machen?


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich das nicht gemessen habe 

Hier siehst das ganze mit einer 8800GT: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...e-evga-epower-board-untouchables-im-test.html


----------



## Progs-ID (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Sehr nice.


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*



> Kann ungefähr gesagt werden, wie hoch der reine Leistungsgewinn bei aktuellen Spielen wie BF3 o.Ä. ist?


 
Ich fürchte, BF3 ist mit der Karte auch mit 141% OC nicht flüssig spielbar...


----------



## Vaykir (5. März 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Mal davon abgesehen ist das EPower Board auch nicht für Personen gedacht, die damit ihre Karte pimpen, um dann flüssiger spielen zu können.
Da macht ne neue Karte dann doch mehr Sinn


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*

Es bleibt aber immernoch eine 8500 GT


----------



## DuG (20. März 2012)

*AW: [EVGA EPower-Board] 8500 GT um 141% übertaktet*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, BF3 ist mit der Karte auch mit 141% OC nicht flüssig spielbar...



haha das kenn ich irgend wo her


----------

